# Polyp



## Billybc (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi all - wonder if anyone can help?

I today went for a pre-treatment scan and wasnt expecting any problems as Ive had many scans done in the past.

I am aware I have a dermoid cyst on my left ovary and this is being monitored by the hospital but today they found what looked like a polyp on the right side.  They would not tell me the size of it but its left me rather upset and worried.

They asked me lots of questions and its not til I've got home that I have sat down and thought about all the symptoms I have been having that I have realised it has been causing me some problems and I should have acted sooner about it even though I didnt know it was there but just knew something maybe wasnt quite right.

I have been having really bad period like pains sometimes really sharp - I also have really bad back and pains down my side when lying flat, so much so that in the end I cannot sleep and the only way to relive the pain is to get up.  My sleep is so badly affected that I went to the doctor some time ago about it and they can find nothing but I'm wonder if this is related to this "polyp" they have found?

Can anyone help or had a similar thing?

Thanks
x


----------

